# Pre Christmas [email protected] Smoky Joes....



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Trying to get something going Sunday evening 6 or 7 ish....anyone interested?


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Trying to get something going Sunday evening 6 or 7 ish....anyone interested?


Charlie...I'm assuming they do not have the place booked for a private Xmas party.

:bl:r:bl


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

I will call and double check this time.......:cb


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> Charlie...I'm assuming they do not have the place booked for a private Xmas party.
> 
> :bl:r:bl


:r Merry Xmas guys! I will be spending Xmas w/o my wife. However, I have some awesome smokes to endulge in that John sent me:tu

John, that Aroma of Cbas PC was incredible. I was impressed thanks:cb


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Confirmed hours for 12/23/07 are 10am ~ 12 midnight So far it's me and bowlerwa.....anyone else got some spare time and Christmas spirit?


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Confirmed hours for 12/23/07 are 10am ~ 12 midnight So far it's me and bowlerwa.....anyone else got some spare time and Christmas spirit?


As of now I'm in...but only time will tell.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> :r Merry Xmas guys! I will be spending Xmas w/o my wife. However, I have some awesome smokes to endulge in that John sent me:tu
> 
> John, that Aroma of Cbas PC was incredible. I was impressed thanks:cb


Brent the, "Amora of Cbas............". What the heck? I'm confused.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> As of now I'm in...but only time will tell.


 Sounds good, just don't pull a "Joe" on us ok? :r


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

I am in. If I end being the only one the again, I may have to find new smoking buddies.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

I'm going for sure ! Save the good spot for the rest of us. Can you arrive around 4:30 to stake out the good couch and recliners?


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> I'm going for sure ! Save the good spot for the rest of us. Can you arrive around 4:30 to stake out the good couch and recliners?


The earliest I can get there will be about 5:30. I will try though.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

jaycarla said:


> The earliest I can get there will be about 5:30. I will try though.


So Jay if your going to be there about 5:30 I'll get ready to head out once the Seahawks game is over. What you looking for in the way of a smoke...64 Padron sound good? List a few other favorites and I'll check the humi before I leave.


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> So Jay if your going to be there about 5:30 I'll get ready to head out once the Seahawks game is over. What you looking for in the way of a smoke...64 Padron sound good? List a few other favorites and I'll check the humi before I leave.


I've only had a 64 once, so I wouldn't mind going back to the lab on that one. I like surprises though too. You did good the last time, so I will let you use your imagination.

See you there.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> Brent the, "Amora of Cbas............". What the heck? I'm confused.


La Aroma de Cuba... That is what happens when you type fast...


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Herf early warning system has PPJ67 launched and running true to course.....


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> La Aroma de Cuba... That is what happens when you type fast...


Your right, the Corona Minor is a great short smoke!!


----------

